# Timed mowing video



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

http://youtu.be/_-yVHhjwHec


So i had bet one of my buddies i could edge, mow, and blow off my lawn in under 5 minutes. He didnt believe me so i made a video to prove it. What do you guys think? Yes i know it could be faster with a zero turn or riding mower but there not practical for small yards. 

By the way, its at my house, not a clients house. Grass was wet since i mowed in the morning and sprinklers were on at 5am. had not mowed her in 2 weeks enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's the after :thumbup: i took it 2 hours later when the shade from my trees werent shading up the yard


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Return to property and take more before pictures showing the house in the background to avoid an invoice reduction. Please submit results by close of business today.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Someone needs a hobby...


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Freddie said:


> Someone needs a hobby...


It's mowing....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

please place bids to trims foliage touching home.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You'll need a during shot of your equipment.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey, it's slow in the office this morning.


----------



## mjb734 (Apr 11, 2012)

That's one tiny lawn.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

While you are back at the property taking the required photos, please be sure to get street sign, address and front of house pictures, along with exterior condition photos. Be sure to take at least 50 photos and include the roof. Have these in before 5pm.

Sincerely your state cordinator.

After watching the video please return to property and remove clipping left in street by your crew.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good thing about doing residential lawn service is not having to put up with any of that bull


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You just made the best reply to your own thread.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> While you are back at the property taking the required photos, please be sure to get street sign, address and front of house pictures, along with exterior condition photos.


The street signs are what kill me, but I'm getting pretty good at nabbing them at 30mph with my arm out the window.


Other then that you need a bigger mower, my deere would have done that in 2 passes and I can take the pics on the fly. I bet you could get that down to 2 min if you tried.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> The street signs are what kill me, but I'm getting pretty good at nabbing them at 30mph with my arm out the window.
> 
> 
> Other then that you need a bigger mower, my deere would have done that in 2 passes and I can take the pics on the fly. I bet you could get that down to 2 min if you tried.


Or, you could just spray Roundup on that lawn & spend 0.0 minutes mowing in the future. . .


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe this is the lawn maintenance section of preservationtalk..... let's keep it that way ; ) lol


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

think the last time I used a push mower like that is when I was a kid!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



STARBABY said:


> think the last time I used a push mower like that is when I was a kid!


I bought a 34" airnes walk behind last year and used it like 3x. I thought it would be good for those fenced yards that I cant get the big rider into but it was just too slow so I went back to my trusty old lawnboy. The walk behind was OK if your a homeowner that wants to get his lawn done faster but are not in any real hurry. Whereas I can run full speed behind the lawnboy and even though its only 1/2 the cut width its twice as fast.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok to clarify folks, although it is a walk-behind mower, it is not a push mower. It's got a variable speed transmission and it requires no actual "pushing" since the clutch control is what drives it : )


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Ok to clarify folks, although it is a walk-behind mower, it is not a push mower. It's got a variable speed transmission and it requires no actual "pushing" since the clutch control is what drives it : )


that is part of the problem, I would never use a push mower with self propel. They are twice as heavy, they always break, and they never go as fast as I want to go. A good old fationed true push weighs like 30lbs so its very easy to push. I knew a guy who went out and bought one of those fancy personal pace ones and told me up and down how much better it was, until like 3 months later when it broke and the parts for the self propel were like $150


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

nurumkin said:


> that is part of the problem, I would never use a push mower with self propel. They are twice as heavy, they always break, and they never go as fast as I want to go. A good old fationed true push weighs like 30lbs so its very easy to push. I knew a guy who went out and bought one of those fancy personal pace ones and told me up and down how much better it was, until like 3 months later when it broke and the parts for the self propel were like $150


Well that's terrific : ) you stick to you home owner mower and I will stick to my commercial Honda equipment : )


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> that is part of the problem, I would never use a push mower with self propel. They are twice as heavy, they always break, and they never go as fast as I want to go. A good old fationed true push weighs like 30lbs so its very easy to push. I knew a guy who went out and bought one of those fancy personal pace ones and told me up and down how much better it was, until like 3 months later when it broke and the parts for the self propel were like $150






Obviously you don't mow hills with wet grass and a full bagger. 

You'd change your tune real quick.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Sicoupe06 said:


> Well that's terrific : ) you stick to you home owner mower and I will stick to my commercial Honda equipment : )



I only pull my push our for those funny spots where the rider won't fit, like when people have those little patches of grass up on retaining walls. I had about 75-100 lawns in my bi weekly run and I think I only pulled it out for 2 or 3 of them. That is why I want something light and simple, so I don't throw my back out sticking it in the back of the truck. The Deere handles everything else.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

In a couple years it won't matter, you'll be smart enough to use a ramp to save your back.

I used to be gungho too. There comes a time when blowing out your back ain't worth it.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> In a couple years it won't matter, you'll be smart enough to use a ramp to save your back.
> 
> I used to be gungho too. There comes a time when blowing out your back ain't worth it.



I put one of these on my ramp for this year. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=143892&gclid=CPG-7bSY-bYCFep7QgodKzcAVg

I guess we will see how it works. I prefer to keep my push in the back of my truck because its easier to lift it out of the truck then it is to try and lift it over the sides of the trailer (they are only 1' high but I have to lift at a weird angle). And like I said I rarely use it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I put a gorilla lift on my trailer for 2013. 
I don't know why I didn't do it sooner. 


I don't lift heavy stuff like that in and out any more. Not the pickup or over the sides of the trailer. 
I can't take the risk of blowing my back out as in the old days and still be able to run my business.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

BPWY said:


> I put a gorilla lift on my trailer for 2013.
> I don't know why I didn't do it sooner.
> 
> 
> ...


Gate lift assist is like an OCDC you wonder why you didn't do it sooner and how you ever got along without it.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> I put a gorilla lift on my trailer for 2013.
> I don't know why I didn't do it sooner.
> 
> 
> ...



I read a couple reviews about it that said the rollers wear out and have to be replaced a couple times a season. Any truth to this?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I read a couple reviews about it that said the rollers wear out and have to be replaced a couple times a season. Any truth to this?


Third season on my Gorilla Lifts and still working fine. The vinyl coating on the cables are cracked and the cables are starting to rust, I assume they'll break eventually. MTMTNMAN just replaced his cables on his (same age as mine) and said it was a simple task. My rollers show no sign of wear.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My guess is that if you are replacing that many rollers the alignment is way off some where.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

BPWY said:


> My guess is that if you are replacing that many rollers the alignment is way off some where.


good to hear, I'm itching to get started on lawns. It was a weird sight to see bright green grass poking out of 2" of snow on Friday.


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

$20.00 re cut?


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

LAND said:


> $20.00 re cut?


If you would have read the description you would have know this was done at my house as a bet. Nice try though.


----------

